#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4014/11: Υπολογισμός προστίμου

## josif1976

Παρατηρήστε ένα ωραίο παράδειγμα. Εσείς με ποιόν τρόπο θα υπολογίζατε την υπέρβαση δόμησης??? *(κάθε παράβαση σε ξεχωριστό φύλλο??!!)*

Ακίνητο Α έχει υπέρβαση δόμησης 100μ2 με το οικόπεδο να έχει μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο
80μ2. Το πρόστιμο θα το υπολογίσουμε με συντελεστή 1,6 στην υπέρβαση δόμησης.

Στο δίπλα οικόπεδο έχει χτιστεί το σπίτι Β με 100μ2 υπέρβαση δόμησης, αλλά τα 50μ2
από αυτά παραβιάζουν το Δ <20%.

Τιμή ζώνης, εντός εκτός κτλ έστω ότι βγάζουν μία τιμή Σ ίδια και για τα δύο αυθαίρετα

1. Υπολογίζοντας λοιπόν με τον τρόπο "ποσοστό ανά ΦΚ" έχουμε:
Για το Α θα έχουμε: Σx100x1,6=160Σ
Για το Β θα έχουμε: Σx50x1,3+Σx50x1,3x1,2=143Σ. *(παρατηρήστε οτι αυτός που έχει και υπέρβαση Δ πληρώνει λιγότερα)*

2. Με τον τρόπο "αθροίζουμε τις παρανομίες και υπολογίζουμε έναν συντελεστή
για κάθε ιδιοκτησία":
Για το Α θα έχουμε: Σx100x1,6=160Σ
Για το Β θα έχουμε: Σx50x1,6+Σx50x1,6x1,2= 176Σ > 160 Σ

----------


## Xάρης

Ο 2ος τρόπος θεωρώ ότι είναι σωστός:
"Για το Α θα έχουμε: Σx100x1,6=160Σ
Για το Β θα έχουμε: Σx50x1,6+Σx50x1,6x1,2= 176Σ > 160 Σ"

----------


## josif1976

Και εγώ εκεί κλίνω......αλλά ρίξε μια ματιά στο παρ. 4 της εγκυκλίου 13 όπως επίσης και στο έντυπο σου (πολύ καλή δουλειά) στην σελ 24/49 Νο5  4η σειρά (ποσοστό υπέρβασης κάθε αυθαίρετης ως προς την μέγιστη).
Μπλέξιμο φίλε Χάρη.

----------


## Xάρης

Για μένα δεν υπάρχει κανένα μπλέξιμο, όχι τουλάχιστον σ' αυτό το σημείο.
Βλέπε ερωτο-απάντηση Ε-2:
"∆ιευκρινίζεται ότι για τον υπολογισμό των επιβαρυντικών συντελεστών αθροίζεται το σύνολο των υπερβάσεων ανά κατηγορία αυθαιρέτων."

Είναι και λογικό και σ' αυτόν τον νόμο λίγα είναι τα λογικά πράγματα!

----------

josif1976

----------


## josif1976

Έχεις δίκιο απλά κρατώ τις επιφυλάξεις μου διότι στο παράδειγμα, ίδιας παράβασης τετραγωνικά δεν τα αθροίζει......

----------


## Xάρης

Τα παραδείγματα της εγκυκλίου 13 είναι "μπαγιάτικα" με λάθη όπως αποδεικνύεται από τις μετέπειτα ερωτο-απαντήσεις.
Καλύτερα να μην τα δίνουμε και πολύ σημασία.

----------

josif1976

----------


## josif1976

Φίλε Χάρη αν είχαμε και κάποια τετραγωνικά υπογείου ή βοηθητικών χώρων θα τα άθροιζες και αυτά με τους κύριους χώρους....??? και μετά θα έκανες την διαίρεση για τον συντελεστή δόμησης και κάλυψης ή απλά θα διαχώριζες κύριους και 50% χώρους και μετά θα έκανες τις διαιρέσεις? Σε ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Xάρης

Η σύγκριση που κάνω είναι των αυθαίρετων τετραγωνικών που προσμετρούνται στη δόμηση, όπου και αν βρίσκονται. Είτε στο υπόγειο, είτε στον όροφο.

Για την κάλυψη αντίστοιχα. Αν όμως έχω π.χ. κλείσιμο ενός εξώστη στον 1ο και στον 2ο όροφο, ακριβώς ο ένας πάνω από τον άλλο, τότε μετρώ μόνο μια φορά.

----------

josif1976

----------

